# Not to Race?



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

If you are never going to race is there any real reason to go to the expense and trouble of getting a coach if your main goals are just to gain proper technique and knowledge to protect a bad knee and to utilize training time to maximum effeciency? 
Thanks.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

jerman said:


> If you are never going to race is there any real reason to go to the expense and trouble of getting a coach if your main goals are just to gain proper technique and knowledge to protect a bad knee and to utilize training time to maximum effeciency?
> Thanks.


what kind of technique are you looking for?

if your big concern is protecting a bad knee, then consider a professional fitting. A coach might offer this service but on going coaching isn't going to help you much there. So why are you "training" if not to compete? Many people's 'race' is the weekend ride with friends. What would you want out of coaching? You might find the answers you're looking for in a few books rather then paying 100+ per month to someone. If you're really just riding for fun, why take it so seriously?


----------



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Thanks dfleck*

Specifically, any type of adjustments to either bike or riding style that will lessen the stress on the knee. For instance, climbing and its involvement with the knee; i.e. seated or standing? Saddle more forward/back or higher/lower? And what kind of workouts to get the most strength and endurance with the least wear and irritation on the knee?

I do have a professional fitting lined up for next Tuesday -- highly recommemended by an experienced cyclist and I think they use Serrotta.

And EXACTLY -- rides with friends. Time is very limited, so if I can take the time I do ride and maximize it then I may be able to keep up better or pull some without bonking in the rides with my friends. And which book do you recommend, Friel's?

I would just like to get a little faster so I'm not the guy stuck on the back and I would like to not totally suck on hills.

Thanks again, Dfleck.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Friel is mostly about periodization, which would be nearly worthless to you.

I would love to preach why it's a great idea to get a coach, but I think you could benefit to a point with which you are comfortable just by riding more and occasionally harder. You'd be surprised how far you can get by just maintaining fitness through the winter and building it through the next season -- not even on the bike, but off it, too. Most recreational riders cut their winter volume almost completely. Fitness goes down a lot in a matter of days, and a ridiculous amount in weeks/months.

Get the bike fit and maybe pick up a book at the library (ie Carmichael or something) that covers basic coaching concepts. If you want to try a coach, get one for a couple months in spring to see how you like it, or to at least get you on track.

Good luck.


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

All a matter of your personal cash flow...

There are many worse things in life to spend money on. If a coach helps you stay motivated to keep your fitness up and train hard, then it is worth it...if you can motivate yourself, read books and synthesize the info, track your progress, and know when to keep mixing it up to get better, then you may not want to spend the money...I personally have all the free time in the world to train, read about training, play with plans, etc...but if/when time gets tighter, I may consider a coach to eke out the best use of my time and to set some goals for the season.

In regards to periodization, I'd say it's just as important for somebody wanting to do well on 3-4 centuries or other "big rides" (thinking of the classic events around the country) if that is their way of challenging themselves in the sport...going back year after year to test themselves on a supported course. Not everyone wants to duke it out on the crit scene... Many ways to skin the kitty...


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

Spinning is the key to cycling with bad knees. You may want to look into a compact crank, its easy gears will help you climb with less stress on you knee. I have had good luck using Rotor Rings (chain rings) They smooth out the pedel stroke and have made riding much more comfortable but many people are sceptical. All I can say is they work well for me. I would suggest a coach if you can afford it and if money is not the issue a power meter can help you get the most watts with the least torque. FYI the Sorrata system tends to put riders rather upright IMO, it may be just what you need but I consider any fitting as just a good starting point.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

There is plenty of info out there on the Net, in books and with people you ride with. After you feel you have used that all up and gave it a real honest effort, and still don't see the results you want, then go find a coach.....

Flash

ps - I have a coach....


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Worth it.*

Good technique, bike fit, strength, endurance makes recreational cycling more enjoyable.


----------



## wfrogge (Mar 5, 2007)

jerman said:


> If you are never going to race is there any real reason to go to the expense and trouble of getting a coach if your main goals are just to gain proper technique and knowledge to protect a bad knee and to utilize training time to maximum effeciency?
> Thanks.


Thats why you get a coach...


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Robin Williams has a cycling coach, and he's basically a recreational rider.

That being said, there's no reason you need a coach. The fitting should be good, and a few books might help you to understand the concepts of training. Why do you want a coach to tell you what intervals to do? Intervals hurt, and are often not fun. Cycling recreationally should primarily be for fun, you'll get fit just by riding a lot.

If you're having problems with your knee in the future, ask some detailed questions on the forum or maybe the cyclingnews.com coach's advice section. They've done a lot of fitting Q&As in the past.


----------

